

End to Fight Over Skype May Be Near - MikeCapone
http://www2.sandbox.google.com/search?hl=en&q=End+to+Fight+Over+Skype+May+Be+Near+%22new+york+times%22&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

======
MikeCapone
Sorry for the link via Google, but I think that's the way to link to the NYT
for those who don't have a sub.

